# Milyen izmokat...



## Encolpius

Helló, az egyik kereskedelmi csatorna kvízműsorában ez a kérdés volt a képernyőn: "Milyen izmokat dolgoztatja meg főként az Arnold-nyomás?" Nektek ez a mondat helyesen hangzik? Én úgy mondanám: Milyen izmokat dolgoztat meg... vagy Melyik izmokat dolgoztatja meg... Van erre valamilyen szabály? Köszi. Enc.


----------



## Zsanna

A te változatod lenne a helyes, de sajnos manapság rettentő sok az ilyen jellegű (azaz: elementáris) hiba a médiában. (Én a rosszul használt többes számot hallom nagyon gyakran.)
A szabály egyszerre egyszerű és bonyolult: csak tudni kell, hogy mikor kell alanyi és mikor tárgyas ragozást használni.
Magyar anyanyelvű személynek úgy lehet magyarázni, hogy alanyi ragozás kell, ha a tárgy helyére a *valamit* szó illeszthető és tárgyas ragozás, ha az *azt* szó illik bele.

A fenti igével: megdolgoztat valamit (alanyi ragozás) és megdolgoztatja azt (tárgyas).

Nem magyar anyanyelvű személynek már nehezebb a magyarázat, mert ő ezt nem érzékeli, ezért van egy sor szó, amit a ragozások felismeréséhez meg lehet tanulni. Úgy rémlik, hogy erről már volt szó egy másik topikban, de nem emlékszem, hogy mennyi szót adtam meg akkor - vagy hogy most érdemes-e (megint?) ilyen listát összeállítani. (Azaz - erre kérdezel-e igazából.)


----------



## Olivier0

Szerintem ez a _milyen_ csak pongyola szóhasználat _melyik_ helyett, vagyis a beszélő azzal kezdi a mondatot, hogy _milyen izmokat_ és aztán beszéd közben észreveszi, hogy a jelentése nem az (amire a válasz az lenne pl.: hosszú izmokat), hanem _melyik izmokat_, és akkor aszerint folytatja: _dolgoztatja meg_.
-- Olivier


----------



## Encolpius

Köszi, örülök, hogy még tudok (érzek) helyesen magyarul.


----------



## francisgranada

Annyit tennék hozzá, hogy a alanyi/tárgyas ragozást szokták határozatlan/határozott ragozásnak is nevezni, pl. angolul indefinite/definite conjugation.  Ilyen szempontból a "melyik izmok" konkrét izmokra, tehát határozott tárgy(ak)ra vonatkozik, míg a "milyen izmok" az izmok tulajdonságára és nem konkrét izmokra, tehát határozatlan tárgy(ak)ra vonatkozik.


----------



## Zsanna

A "milyen izmokat..." szerintem ugyanolyan értelemben szokták használni, mint a "melyik izmokat...". A különbség számomra annyi, hogy az utóbbinál a beszélő "pontos" választ vár (mert pl. ismeri az izmokat), az előzőnél pedig talán inkább magyarázatot (ha nem ismeri az izmok pontos nevét és/vagy a funkciójukat), emiatt érthetőbb az általánosabb kérdésfeltevés a műsorban, amit nyilván nem csupán tornatanárok, orvosok és egyéb "izomszakértők" nézhetnek.


----------



## Norfren

Nekem egyértelműen a "milyen" általános választ vár, tehát feszítő izmokat, harántcsíkolt izmokat,  stb., a "melyik"  konkrétabb, tehát hátizomakat, hasizmokat, combizmot, gátizmot, stb.


----------



## Akitlosz

Tökéletesen látod.
Persze van rá szabály.
Az, amit te is helyesen alkalmaztál.


----------



## francisgranada

Szerintem mindnyájan ugyanazt mondjuk,csak esetleg más szavakkal ... 

Visszatérve az eredeti kérdéshez, tehát hogy helyes-e a "Milyen izmokat dolgoztat*ja *meg főként az Arnold-nyomás?", én egyértelműen azt mondom, hogy nem. Nem beszélve arról, hogy ez a mondat szerintem amúgy is rosszul van megfogalmazva. Lehet, hogy nem értem a lényeget, de én inkább valahogy így mondanám: "Leginkább/főként milyen izmokat dolgoztat meg az Arnold-nyomás?"

(Amúgy fogalmam sincs, mi az Arnold-nyomás, az agyetlen nyomást gyakorló Arnold aki eszembe jut, az Schwarzenegger  ...)


----------

